# Hunt for Life Bowfishing Tournament



## HuntFishLive (Mar 5, 2013)

The non-profit organization of Hunt for Life will be holding a Bowfishing tournament on Saturday May 4, 2013 in Augusta, GA. We are still in the process of figuring out certain details as to where it will be located in Augusta. Two of the main places are the Riverside boat ramp on the river behind riverside elementary school, or Cherokee boat ramp in Lincolnton, Ga. This will be a trailer tournament, meaning that you can go anywhere you want in Georgia but have to be back at the boat ramp by the weigh in time or be disqualified. The tournament will most likely start around 7:30 to 8 p.m. and weigh-in will be at 2 a.m. There will be a  prize for the winning team of around 800$. We are wanting to also do prizes for biggest fish with Catfish, Gar, and Carp. Teams are going to be a maximum of 3 people per boat, and each person will be required to pay 30$ to enter and this will go straight toward the Hunt for Life org. This does not mean you have to have 3 people, you can fish by yourself if you want. Food and drinks available before everyone sets out for the night. All of this information is not set and stone, and would like for people to put their opinion in on what we could do to make it better. If you have never heard of Hunt for Life before please visit our website at www.huntforlife.com. and it wouldn’t be official ff we didn’t say Like us on Facebook so please do.

Sponsors Welcomed


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 5, 2013)

Just need to include if it is a big 20,10 or 5. Good luck with the tourny.


----------



## wack em (Mar 6, 2013)

Or numbers!


----------



## HuntFishLive (Mar 6, 2013)

wack em said:


> Or numbers!



If you need to contact someone please call 7069109581


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 7, 2013)

He is talking about numbers format


----------

